# Mil-Spec Holster



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Just bought a new Mil-Spec, parkerized. I now need a holster. 
Is there any recommendations? Am considering both Off The Shoulder & Off The Belt. Any particular brand strike your fancy and why?

Thanks for imput.......


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Naturally, I'm biased, but Galco has a huge selection of holsters for 1911 pistols. I particularly like the Miami Classic II in shoulder rigs and the Side Snap Scabbard in belt holsters. In IWBs, I still prefer the traditionally-styled Royal Guard to anything else. Try www.usgalco.com.


----------

